

Show HN: Sort of like a freeform forum with multi-replies per post. - clusterfoo
http://MemoRabble.net

======
clusterfoo
Long time lurker, first time poster.

This is my first app. I've been working on it for about a month. It's all GPL.

Some features that I'm working on: posting code snippets and LaTex and links,
subscribing to a conversation, labelled markers to add context to
conversations (For example "@update:1Q" means the reply is an update to
whatever was posted in 1Q), hashtags!

